# Solicito diagrama de etapa Musicson rp-452.



## francuba40 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hola a todos,donde puedo conseguir esquema electrico de una etapa de potencia musicson rp-452..aunque soy musico tengo nociones de electronica y me hace ilusion repararla por el buen sonido que me ofrece..gracias..


----------



## angelp4492 (Dic 1, 2014)

Hola, have poco me hizo falta el esquema de esta etapa de potencia para repararla, aquí te lo adjunto


----------



## xmvlife (Abr 13, 2018)

hola, como puedo eliminar la tension de offset en la salida del integrado operacional de esta etapa, despues de levantar finales me da _4v y se recalientan los mj....ya revisé todo y le puse un ic nuevo y sigue igual...que podrá ser?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Que tengas -4V no te recalientan los transistores, hay otro problema.
Te has fijado bien donde estan conectadas las base de TR14-15?


----------



## xmvlife (Abr 13, 2018)

r14 y r15  te refieres?....las tensiones +-15v son correctas y sin rizado..comprobado con osciloscopio

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 13, 2018

comprobé todos los mj y drivers y el juste de bias tambien actua

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 13, 2018

levanto r13 y el offset va a su sitio y se equilibra todo..bueno en circuito de bias y luego vuelvo conectar r13 y se me pone en los -4v..es como si se creara una oscilación rara en el ic y genera esa tension a la salida o le entrara una frecuencia que no logro detectar en la entrada....


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2018)

Si tenes osciloscopio, has visto oscilación?
Me refiero que la salid del AO no maneja la base de los MJ estan tomados en la variación de la alimentación del AO


----------



## xmvlife (Abr 13, 2018)

es como si entrara una señal de frecuencia alta(no audible) y genera esa continua en la salida del operacional..la cual desequilibra todo..y es tal que saca de los limites las polarizaciones de los mj y drivers con las consecuencias...menos mal que tengo puesta la bombilla quemuy bien recomienda Fogonazo!!!!..jejeje
comprbaré oscilaciones en el circuito previo al ic haber si encuentro algo


----------

